

Ask HN: Is there an open source project for geoIP visualization? - babuskov

I searched but only thing I found was this SaaS:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;batchgeo.com&#x2F;<p>If there is nothing out there, I would like to build one and make it open source. I&#x27;m thinking to use MaxMind db and Google Maps. Any other ideas?
======
anonfunction
This might interest you:
[https://github.com/stagas/maptail](https://github.com/stagas/maptail)

------
mc_hammer
theres a bunch on npm

search for geoip

